# General > Films >  Favourite Films

## Bucky O' Hare

Im Wondering What Some People's Favourite Movies Are. I Love Avatar, Pirates Of The Caribbeans, Lord Of The Rings, Due Date, From Paris With Love, Jersey Girl, Clerks II, Chasing Amy, Mallrats, Scott Pilgrim Vs. The World, The Crazies, Transformers, Transformers Revenge Of The Fallen & Transformers Dark Of The Moon, The Reaping, Rango, Sleepy Hollow, Paul, Alien, Aliens, Alien 3, Alien Resurrection, Gladiator, Titanic, The Chronciles Of Narnia : The Lion, The Witch & The Wardrobe, The Chronciles Of Narnia : Prince Caspian, The Chronicles Of Narnia : The Voyage Of The Dawn Treader, Alice In Wonderland (2010 Version), The Book Of Eli, Machete, Horrible Bosses, Rise Of The Planet Of The Apes, RED, Twilight, Twilight : New Moon, Twilight : Eclipse, Hot Tub Time Machine, The Green Hornet, King Fu Panda, Kung Fu Panda 2, The Fast & The Furious, 2 Fast 2 Furious, The Fast & The Furious : Tokyo Drift, Fast & Furious, Fast & Furious 5, The Devils Rejects, Harry Brown, The Green Mile, Men Of Honour, Ghost, The Punisher & The Punisher War Zone, Who Framed Rodger Rabbit, I Would Go On But I Could Go On Forever

----------


## redeyedtreefrog

My top 5:  
_The Prestige-_ Vivid period styling, great cast (David Bowie as Nikola Tesla in particular), and the 'NO WAY HOW DID I NOT FIGURE THAT OUT' ending.
_The Dark Knight-_ Heath Ledger's performance as the Joker is Oscar-worthy, especially the 'why so serious' monologue.  The visuals are stunning and it's just so wonderfully dark.
_Inception-_ How Nolan managed to get Hollywood to invest in something this clever and complex when _Transformers_ and the _Twilight_ saga make so much money is beyond me.  Cleverest film of the last decade.
_Pirates of the Caribbean- Curse of the Black Pearl-_ Johnny Depp's Jack Sparrow is a great character, and the original POTC is by far the best.  Brilliant dialogue, and from before Elizabeth Swann and Will Turner got really, really annoying.
_Moon_- An independent film which proves that you don't need a huge budget to make a great film, so long as you have a good idea.

----------


## Bucky O' Hare

Not seen The Prestige, I agree that The Dark Knight is an amazing film, im not a fan of the old batman films with Geroge Clooney & Val Kilmer but this one is amazing, i cannot wait for The Dark Knight Rises. I have not seen Inception but i do have it downloaded, its to confusing by the looks of it for me but i personally like Twilight & Transformers, I like all the Pirates Of The Caribbeans Films but i think On Stranger Tides is the best, Jack Sparrow is the life blood of the film franchise i just do not Orlando Bloom & Kiera Knightly, as good as all the films are i just dont like them

----------


## focusRS

The Crow, The Matrix, Suckerpunch, Senna, Aliens, The Thing, Donnie Darko, Predator, Taken, The Big Lebowski to name but a few.

----------


## Angel

Ed Wood - Love the constant positive attitude!
Alien - A truly atmospheric movie with a truly menacing creature!
 Carnival of Souls - Another atmospheric movie, Herk Harvey's one and only masterpiece.
Wolf Creek - Just as a reminder of how disgusting man can be!
Airplane - Because I see new things in it each time I see it!
Die Hard - Just because Bruce Willis keeps going!
Final Destiny - Because I like the idea of the order of death!
Terminator - Because the machine is so relentless!
Shawshank Redemtion - Just to see the realisation on the governors face!
Cabaret - Love Fosseys choreography.

Angel...

----------


## Invisible

Beerfest, Eurotrip, Slammin Salmon, Wild Wild West, Semi-pro, All the star trek, all the star wars and also Boondock saints and boondock saints 2 (all saints day)

----------


## golach

one of my favourites is on TV tonight on Film 4 Das Boot

----------


## spaceshipone

3 of my favourite films are Ip Man - based on the life of the Wing chun master (who taught Bruce Lee), Wheels on Meals - Jackie Chan classic and of course, Blues Brothers

----------


## Tinkerbell09

1. From Paris With Love
2. The Dark Knight
3.Taken

Could watch them any amount of times and never get bored of them!

----------


## Tuoni

I am a big fan of Tim Burton, I like the way he makes films.  He has a very distinct and original style that I really like, some of my favourites are Nightmare Before Christmas, Corpse Bride.  I like these stop motion films they are wonderfully done it is a really clever way of story telling, and these two films are just brilliant.  Alice in Wonderland and Charlie and The Chocolate Factory are also very good too!! I like Danny Elfmans soundtracks they have a unique style to,

  I also like Ridley Scott, he makes really epic films.  Gladiator Kingdom of Heaven & Legend Robin Hood are among my favourites visually stunning films.

  Rare Exports A Christmas Tale by Finnish Director Jalmari Helander is a film I would like to see it looks very funny

  Troll Hunter by Andrè Øvredal is a great film and very well made too it looks really believable in how they made the film.
 :Smile:

----------


## midi2304

My favourite list is a little different to what I think the best five movies of all time would be but here are my personal faves in no particular order:

My Neighbour Totoro
Ghostbusters
Top Gun
Empire Strikes Back
Blade Runner

----------


## chirpy chick

mines is die hard 4 or the mummy

----------


## Vickychen

Nowadays, i like to see the India and China movies. 

Life of Pi (China)

3 idiots (India)

----------


## transfer

I like 'The Tourist' very much...all time favorite....

----------


## Sandra_B

Restless Natives
Local Hero
Stardust
The Prestige
The Shawshank Redemption
Basic
The Great Escape
Stalag 17
Indiana Jones and The Last Crusade
Goundhog Day

----------


## JaswinderSingh

My favorite are following
Inception,The game Plan,Th

----------


## scentedbargain

Lord of the Rings 
Harry Potter
Chick Flicks and horror movies  :Smile:

----------


## janeyj

You Tube has a recording of 'One of My Wives is Missing' starring the late Jack Klugman of Quincy fame.  Best thriller I've ever seen.  Good old fashioned entertainment and some jaw opening twists throughout.  Watch it to the end and you wont be disappointed.  A film in a million!

----------


## barmar62

Empire of the sun. 
 Public Enamies, Chrsitian Bale and Jonny Depp in one film !

----------


## witnessthefitness

What? Thats one of the worst ive ever seen lol, the film is gross. I would say Braveheart, Leon, Gladiator, Goodfellas, Casino I can go on and on lol..

----------


## May

Top five
GLADIATOR, SHAWSHANK REDEMPTION, FORREST GUMP, GREEN MILE and ROADHOUSE.   :Smile:

----------


## Hannah Faulkner

Here are some of my personal favorites  :Smile:   The Prestige,  In Pursuit of Happiness, Kite Runner, Split, The Silence of the Lambs, Catch Me If You Can

----------


## stellakelly

Transformer, Transporter, resident Evil.. I love them.

----------

